# wills creek saugeye



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

11# 4oz saugeye taken out of wills creek


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW.....that thing is huge!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Ibet that was fun pulling in .VERY GOOD JOB .Thats awall hanger


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Dandy fish. What a pig the time is right for the mamas to feed and that one grab the wrong meal. lol  Used to fish Wills Creek a good ways back with my buddy who got killed there by a sniper have not gone back since. Congrats again!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome catch,congrats.Bet that was like bareback riding a bull.Great job!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up right next to Wills Creek in Cambridge, had no idea the eye's made it anywhere other than the spillway in Wills Creek. That fish is amazing!!!! Nice job


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Amazing! I snagged one about that size once, I only got to see it's back before It came loose and I swear it was a good 7" wide. Sexy fish.


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow... between that monster fish and all of foxbites success at wills creek i'm going to have to start fishing there. after all i'm only about 25 min away. 

Thats a fish we all dream of...


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Was the fish caught at the dam? Its been very high and muddy this past week


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Misfit's uncle Bill held the state record Saugeye for awhile with a fish that came out of Wills Creek spillway.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

wasnt caught below seneca or wills creek dam. just one of them places along the bank that every year holds saugeye at some point during high water.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Congrats Dandy fish. What a pig the time is right for the mamas to feed and that one grab the wrong meal. lol  Used to fish Wills Creek a good ways back with my buddy who got killed there by a sniper have not gone back since. Congrats again!!


Looked into that story. Crazy! Apparently the killer just died in prison. We are safe again!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was just wondering


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome catch!
Congrats


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Congrats Dandy fish. What a pig the time is right for the mamas to feed and that one grab the wrong meal. lol  Used to fish Wills Creek a good ways back with my buddy who got killed there by a sniper have not gone back since. Congrats again!!


Fishslim,

I am sorry to hear that you lost a buddy that way. I lived in that area when that was happening. So sad that there are people in this world that do such things.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

X2, Fishslim my family was heartbroken by that event!!!! We did not know anybody but the connection of being a outdoorsman hit us hard!!!!
Great Saugeye picture!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

foxbites said:


> Thanks for the info. I was just wondering


YA ME TOO!! 35 YEARS! Every year, fishing on the bank and all I seen was 12"-15"ers,,, and a butt-load of cats!!! NICE
Above the DAM, right? I just can't believe that there is ANYTHING THAT BIG in the Muski!? 

Well, Anyway,,, Please keep the pics commin',,, IT GIVES US HOPE!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure that fish came out of wills just curious how recent. cause ive seen it before. Maybe he's caught quite a few that size. Nice fish regardless just know looks like one I saw a few years ago...


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

fish was definitely taken out of wills creek 3 years ago. just found pic. a month ago on wifes flash drive, thought it had been wiped out from computer and lost. 

there are a lot of big saugeye in wills. some days nothing but the 12 to 15 inchers that do boy mentioned, other days limits of 4 to 8 lbers. especially in the spring and late fall. this one is my biggest. 

curious as to how you seen a pic. i do remember talking to a taxidermist in strasburg about it but dont remember having a pic. to show cause pic was lost with in a couple weeks after fish was caught. although im sure i emailed a pic out to some fishn friends right away.


----------



## bpittman00 (Dec 6, 2011)

nice job !!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure who showed me the pic. But until some doctors ruined me i was kinda crazy and fished for saugeye nite and day in all weather and people allways showin me pics of eyes. Or maybe i saw it at a baitshop used to get around alot. Maybe they can fix me before next fall, or at least put me out of me misery, nice fish anyways...


----------

